# Angus Council introducing “restrictions”



## MF2002 (Jun 28, 2021)

Visited one of our occasional overnight spots in the Angus Glens to be met by a newly installed “No Overnight Stays”.  

Have made an FOI request as the sign doesn’t meet various Angus Council criteria for parking signs and (as it doesn’t specify vehicles) breaches the Land Reform (Scotland) Act/ SOAC.

A local said there’s a few of these signs been introduced in the Glens….


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

This sign is not legally binding.
But vehicles of any kind are not included within the land reform act.


----------



## r4dent (Jun 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> This sign is not legally binding.
> But vehicles of any kind are not included within the land reform act.


I think that is MF2002's (note the apostrophe!) point.  By not mentioning vehicles the sign implies no over night stays by anyone including walkers ; cyclists & equestrians. 


On the positive side, they are saving a penny or two by missing the apostrophe.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 28, 2021)

I believe the land reform act bars even walkers from camping or bivouacing within, I think, 100m of a public road, so it depends where the sign is.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 28, 2021)

That must be one of the most ambigous signs there is - it assumes readers know the 'councils management rules'
Cant be enforceable, surely, ....although I never stay where I am clearly not wanted anyway....


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 28, 2021)

If you look on the Angus Council website it gives the full list of the Angus Councils Management Rules. That has chapter and verse of the council resolutions forbidding overnight stays.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 1, 2021)

They basically think that motorhomes should stay on sites, see page 8. Link
I know that many Angus residents are unhappy that Angus council have in recent times introduced parking charges in towns, accelerating the decline of those towns by hurting local businesses.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 2, 2021)

*Stays*, sometimes called a pair of *stays*, were a common woman's garment in the 18th and early 19th centuries. Rather like a corset, *stays* were commonly worn under a dress to support and shape a woman's figure. They could also be worn like a bodice as outer clothing over a blouse and skirt.

does this mean I have to take my undergarments off at night.


----------

